# Moved from Spain to India



## Vims (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

I am a spanish national who moved to india a year ago. I worked for an indian elearning company in mumbai but had to quit because my husband had to relocate to pune. 

I am currently looking for a job in my field (biochemistry) or something related to spanish. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## dennis campbell (Jun 1, 2012)

foreign national education schools


----------



## satishbabu (Jun 28, 2012)

*As school teacher*



Vims said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a spanish national who moved to india a year ago. I worked for an indian elearning company in mumbai but had to quit because my husband had to relocate to pune.
> 
> ...


Hi 

r u interested in working as Spanish teacher. I have one friend in International school in Hyderabad. He may have some vacancies in teaching field


----------

